# deadlift



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi I have not done deadlifting in years but thought I would have a go today after few warm ups I deadlifted 200kg is that any good how does it compare to yours ?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Cvnt.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

big vin said:


> Hi I have not done deadlifting in years but thought I would have a go today after few warm ups I deadlifted 200kg is that any good how does it compare to yours ?


 How much do you weigh? Not a poor lift by any standard.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

big vin said:


> Hi I have not done deadlifting in years but thought I would have a go today after few warm ups I deadlifted 200kg is that any good how does it compare to yours ?


 I have a glass back and on any given week I could pull 200kg but no way can I do much more even if I train deads every week, my back just gives in and gives me grief.

Last week having joined a new gym(2nd week there), I decided I am going to do some low machine rows and surprised myself with 150kg for 8.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

sneeky_dave said:


> How much do you weigh? Not a poor lift by any standard.


 15 stone


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I've done deadlifts in 5 workouts this year spread apart a bit. I've done 220kg, I tried 230kg but gravity won. I always been good at deadlifts and do heavy squats which have a big carryover.

I need to be careful of my back now so anything over 100kg I use a belt. Never used to but think I've injured myself doing housemove getting heavy stuff up stairs.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Have pulled 227 at the same BW.

Smooth lift?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

It compares favourably to mine.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

240 Beltless


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

zyphy said:


> 240 Beltless


 Mirin.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

I not deadlifted in three years so this was first time


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes said:


> Mirin.


 Still on a weak dose of test as well lol


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

zyphy said:


> Still on a weak dose of test as well lol


 Add in some deca or up the test!!!!!!


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes said:


> Add in some deca or up the test!!!!!!


 Upping the test soon brah


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

zyphy said:


> Upping the test soon brah


 :thumb


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

big vin said:


> I not deadlifted in three years so this was first time


 Have you been doing heavy squats?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

big vin said:


> Hi I have not done deadlifting in years but thought I would have a go today after few warm ups I deadlifted 200kg is that any good how does it compare to yours ?


 That's bloody good going after a layoff, mate.

Best ever is 250, could have got a bit more though, but I would probably have s**t my kidneys out or something. Haha.

Stick to - and much prefer - rack pulls nowadays. Rep out at 230-240 comfortably and feel I gain more from it than blowing my guts out on heavy deads.


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

Done 190kg last week 3rd month in after a 2 year lay off from weights. 6ft6 90kg


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

monkeybiker said:


> Have you been doing heavy squats?


 Yes I squat, leg press and lots of hamstring work do lots if chins and bent over rows I never neglect my legs or back I just never deadlift


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

zyphy said:


> 240 Beltless


 What BW?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> That's bloody good going after a layoff, mate.
> 
> Best ever is 250, could have got a bit more though, but I would probably have s**t my kidneys out or something. Haha.
> 
> Stick to - and much prefer - rack pulls nowadays. Rep out at 230-240 comfortably and feel I gain more from it than blowing my guts out on heavy deads.


 Do them with straps and a snatch grip........ my upper back has never felt so f**ked after doing these off blocks, near enough the same. Except blocks are better. :tongue:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Do them with straps and a snatch grip........ my upper back has never felt so f**ked after doing these off blocks, near enough the same. Except blocks are better. :tongue:


 x2 for snatch grip, these are killer


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ares said:


> x2 for snatch grip, these are killer


 GoNe up to 260 from thigh for sets of 5, traps were f**ked, best way to overload yoUr upper back IMO.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Quackerz said:


> GoNe up to 260 from thigh for sets of 5, traps were f**ked, best way to overload yoUr upper back IMO.


 I always use a double overhand grip, it's the only way I'm comfortable. Haven't tried it as wide as snatch grip in a good while though. Might chuck it in there on Tuesday.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

big vin said:


> Yes I squat, leg press and lots of hamstring work do lots if chins and bent over rows I never neglect my legs or back I just never deadlift


 Squats and deadlifts work a lot of similar muscles so the heavy squats are why you can deadlift so much. If you had just been doing leg press I would suspect your deadlift would have been a lot less.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> I always use a double overhand grip, it's the only way I'm comfortable. Haven't tried it as wide as snatch grip in a good while though. Might chuck it in there on Tuesday.


 Try to keep your index around to outer rings, retract your scapulae hard and shrug slightly and tense your rear delts, hold it for a second or two at the top, best way to maintain tension. Thank me later, they are a fu**ing ball breaker of an exercise.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Quackerz said:


> Try to keep your index around to outer rings, retract your scapulae hard and shrug slightly and tense your rear delts, hold it for a second or two at the top, best way to maintain tension. Thank me later, they are a fu**ing ball breaker of an exercise.


 Form is bang on on these, I just never go that wide with my grip. Always willing to switch things around though, bud.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Form is bang on on these, I just never go that wide with my grip. Always willing to switch things around though, bud.


 I'm not questioning your knowledge mate, you will notice the difference in technique as soon as you perform them though.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Quackerz said:


> I'm not questioning your knowledge mate, you will notice the difference in technique as soon as you perform them though.


 I'd better, or I'll fu**ing hunt you down for wasting a sesh.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> What BW?


 Lifted it at 90kg.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

zyphy said:


> Lifted it at 90kg.


 Good work. :thumbup1:

'A man who does not deadlift is no man' - Quackerz

You can can quote me on that if you like, you are a true man my friend.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

240kg at 85kg (10kg lighter than OP)

Sumo Deadlift


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

stiff leg deadlifts with a 10k plate every workout.

Brutal.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 15, 2016)

165kg for a double about 6 months ago. Was 165lb then. Had spinal fussion L5 / L6 (yes I had 6) 14 years ago. Found out I had an imbalance in core from scar tissue and been sat on my arse for over a decade. Kept getting injured coming out of hole on back squats.

So just front squats now, hyperextensions, RDLS (light) and good mornings. Lots of core work too. Need to get my confidence back and start doing them again soon. Gonna drop right down to one plate and work up again. Would really love 4plates for reps


----------



## SiVoy86 (Oct 18, 2015)

Benjamin said:


> T165kg for a double about 6 months ago. Was 165lb then. Had spinal fussion L5 / L6 (yes I had 6) 14 years ago. Found out I had an imbalance in core from scar tissue and been sat on my arse for over a decade. Kept getting injured coming out of hole on back squats.
> 
> So just front squats now, hyperextensions, RDLS (light) and good mornings. Lots of core work too. Need to get my confidence back and start doing them again soon. Gonna drop right down to one plate and work up again. Would really love 4plates for reps


 Its the best way start slow and steady no point injuring yourself mate I herniated 2 discs a couple of years ago. When I trained reads again took me a while mentally to get back to where I was as fear of injuring myself again held me back. Good luck anyhow bud


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

For your weight and because you don't train specifically for strength i'd say 200 was respectable.

If you trained for strength specifically or deadlifted more often I'd say it was poor for your size though.

Just as an example I weigh around 89kg at the mo. Last week was a lighter weak on deadlifts for me and top set I pulled 200 for 10 reps.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

banzi said:


> stiff leg deadlifts with a semi..... everyone watching.
> 
> So damn fine.......


----------

